# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Tango Down Multiplayer Trailer



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

no need for words,


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome, cant wait


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome,im soooo bored of blackops now


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

WANT!

Does seem to have taken a few things from homefront, like the remote chopper etc


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I ordered mine yesterday - hardened edition, 90 quid!!!!
Hoping to play it at gamefest next weekend

Really looking forward to the new game, but I know I'll be bitterly disappointed with multiplayer due to the **** internet connection speed I get here 

I'll still stick with it tho


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Wowzers! Can't wait for this now!

Gunna go kick some ass on BlackOps now just for the fun of it 

R-Wheal, add me


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As long as the hit detection and lag issues are sorted then yes it will be a very good game. However, it can be the best engined game in the world but if they don't sort the lag compensation out then it's pointless.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, I can see myself losing many hours on it!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rallyman1978 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday - hardened edition, 90 quid!!!!


I was tempted but still waiting on the prestige edition...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Hey, where are these ditions at?

I was looking the other day as I have had Hardened Editions in the past and didnt think they were doing any for MW3.

Whats the crack with this COD Elite?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

OOoff, just seen Hardened on Game.

I will at least be getting the Hardened one. One years subscription to Elite, also includes any future map pack releases free. 

I will wait and see what the Prestige is like before commiting.  :wave:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Hardened is £10 cheaper at Amazon.


----------

